
Email Marketing Subject Line Comparison - greg
http://www.mailchimp.com/resources/subject-line-comparison.phtml
======
bprater
Great data, although it leaves out some useful bits to the formula, such as
how loyal readership is to a certain company or individual sending the email.

If the email were going out to random folks, it would be a much more accurate
survey.

------
petercooper
This flies in the face of mannnny years of copywriting wisdom. I guess that's
good in a way. Things are changing as much as ever and there's still
opportunities to be had.

------
eli
Basically, make it look like something people want, not spam.

------
access_denied
Advertising copy gets tested since decades. Read "Scientific Advertising" by
Hopkins from the 1920s.

